
How friendly is your AI? It depends on the rewards - hallieatrobohub
http://robohub.org/how-friendly-is-your-ai-it-depends-on-the-rewards/
======
hallieatrobohub
New research from the Computational Neuroscience Lab at the University of
Tartu looks at what happens when multiple AI agents are competing or
collaborating in the same environment. The research (built on some of the
pioneering Deep Reinforcement Learning work done by Deepmind) shows that AI
agents will tend to try to maximize their rewards. Leaves interesting
questions about the role of researchers in defining these rewards clearly and
ethically.

